# Ok bug guy's....?



## USM IS (May 16, 2010)

What is doing this all over my bushes? Can't find it during the day......Mike


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 16, 2010)

maybe someone's spitting in your plants?


----------



## Raizels (May 16, 2010)

We used to get those. My brother called them Shrek balls 

I'll ask my mother what they are (remind me LOL)


----------



## magkelly (May 16, 2010)

Spittle bugs!!!!

White Foam On Plants &#8211; Learn More About Spittle Bugs


----------



## USM IS (May 16, 2010)

magkelly said:


> Spittle bugs!!!!
> 
> White Foam On Plants  Learn More About Spittle Bugs



That makes sense.....Mike


----------



## freeze3kgt (May 16, 2010)

looks like someone is having a Foam rave party in your garden... que techno music ... boom boom boom boom *strobe lights* boom boom boom


----------



## Raizels (May 18, 2010)

magkelly said:


> Spittle bugs!!!!
> 
> White Foam On Plants  Learn More About Spittle Bugs



Blah, you beat me to it


----------

